# UK suppliers of green coffee beans



## naeclue (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi,

Apologies if I have missed a thread elsewhere, but could people please let me know who they think are good suppliers of green coffee beans in the UK?

I have been buying from Sweet Marias but shipping in from the US is expensive. I like the blends that they offer, I'm trying to find some companies in the UK that do the same sort of thing.

Any recommendations gratefully received.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Depends on the quantities you are after. Check out page 2 on the Home Roasters subforum and thread "UK green bean importers" for some good info


----------



## naeclue (Jun 15, 2015)

Thank you, and I saw another of your threads elsewhere. I am struggling with the search facility....


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Glad you have found some information. Personally, I am a low volume user and buy SO's. I'm not aware of places that supply pre blended mixes in the UK. I don't know of anywhere that can give the breadth of choice you get from Sweet Marias.

Hopefully, someone else may be better placed to help.

And yes, I struggle with the search facility! Don't use it much tbh.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Small batch roasting have partnered with falcon coffees to make a bunch of new micro lots and specials available. I'm pleasantly surprised by the price, checking the falcon coffees website you can see the cupping scores.


----------



## Sarah_09 (7 mo ago)

naeclue said:


> Hi,
> 
> Apologies if I have missed a thread elsewhere, but could people please let me know who they think are good suppliers of green coffee beans in the UK?
> 
> ...


Hi!

Are you still looking a Green coffee bean? 

Thank you

Regards,
Saraj


----------

